# The completion of a long project!!!



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

The product of about 1.5 years worth of building vivs. I'm pretty happy with how everything turned out, however I wish I would have built the stand for the 115 a little differently so I had 2 larger vivs, instead of 3 smaller. Oh well, you know what they say about hindsight. Originally, this is not how I imagined these 2 walls would end up, but I am very pleased with the end result....


































A. pepperi 'Abiseo' - approx. 60 gallons









Mantella nigricans - approx. 30 gallons









O. pumilio 'Escudo de Varaguez' - approx 30 gallons









R. ventrimaculata ' Borja Ridge' - approx. 25 gallons









R. fantastica 'Todd Kelly' - approx. 25 gallons









R. flavovittatus 'Understory' - - approx. 25 gallons









Let me know what you think! The only thing left to do is let them grow in and add frogs, most of which are still growing up!


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks great, I like the use of the cork and the vents.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I am in absolute shock! These tanks are amazing!!!! Sir you have officially Blown a young mans mind and inspired him for his hexagon build! I congratulate you for a job well done and hope to see more!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing.... excellent work man.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks fantastic! Where did the cork panels and vents come from? Are the verts held closed by magnets?


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Ed your room of nature is inspiring! I love the layout!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Inspiring....clean, crisp, well planted and excellent choice of plants and arraingement. If you built your vivs yourself, more power to you. I've tried cutting glass, and I dont know what I do wrong, but I cant get a straight line to save my life. Now, drilling mister bulheads, I can do that now. Anyhow, your frogroom looks great! Nice work.


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

if i had to guess i'd say those vents are actually louvers

check this

http://www.bestlouver.com/round-soffit-vents/


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent!

Yasmine


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks sick Ed!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great Ed!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

JeremyHuff said:


> Looks fantastic! Where did the cork panels and vents come from? Are the verts held closed by magnets?


The cork panels are from marylandcork.com. I get a carton of 24 panels measuring 12"x36". They have really changed the way I do my vivs. No more greatstuff covered with several tubes of silicone and coco dust. Plus, the plants really love these panels. I maybe used 1 tube of silicone if that on the bottom 6 vivs.

All verts have high powered magnets holding the doors closed, so you are correct Jeremy

The vents are my own little idea. Check this thread out: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79187-inexpensive-way-do-vents-glass.html

As far as the tanks go, all 6 bottom vivs are custom built by myself. The 65 with the BJ's is the only prefab tank that hasn't been retrofit in any way. The 40 verts are just breeders put on end with the frame removed. The 115 is an old tank that was in poor shape, so i cut the front piece off, cut that in half for the top and front, and did the sliders. You can check out the threads on these tanks here:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/79653-65-gallon-blue-jeans.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78286-40-breeder-verts.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/61126-so-begins-125gallon-saga.html

Thanks for all of the comments, I really appreciate them ! It is always a relief when big projects come to an end. Now I get to start on a new rack of customs with a built in incubator and plant propagation chamber!

Ed Parker


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

They all look great,nice and neat frog room.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

These look great! Nice plants in there too. For the panels, you just drill or poke a hole for the plants to go in? how is it that they stay attached?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

eLisborg said:


> These look great! Nice plants in there too. For the panels, you just drill or poke a hole for the plants to go in? how is it that they stay attached?


I usually just use wire to secure the plants to the cork panel. For bromeliads I will create a hole usually with a drill for the stolon to go in to. The plants actually root to it very well. It is like looser,airy'er cork bark. Orchids and all epiphytes so far have loved it. I have been using it to grow things like begonia's as well instead of using pots....


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Wow, I always admire when people make tanks from scratch, and you did it so well and your plants are not to shabby either !! I am going to steal the cork panel idea now that I have seen it done so beautifully, thank you.


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

1.5 years well spent! I'm going to look into the cork as that seems more natural and WAY more beneficial to the plants. Truly inspiring stuff! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

Greetings
Mantellaprince20, is this room still going strong?

Gastrotheca
------------------------
Crested Gecko 0.2.0


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

He hasn't been around in quite awhile.


----------



## Gastrotheca (Sep 4, 2020)

That is very unfortunate, he was a great hobbyist. Ed was the first one that I knew that used the cork panel background method which has become much more popular recently. Sad to see some of the greats go.


----------



## BiologyTeacher (Nov 13, 2020)

Great work. They really flow together nicely.


----------

